# Masteron E & Test E



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

My next course starting in may is going to be 600mg Test E & 600mg Masteron E per wk for 12 weeks! Hcg 1000ius prgnyl weekly 1-12. Then pct clomid 100/100/50/50 & tamoxifen 20/20/20/20.

My question is has anyone had any problems with mast e and test e?

Lab is PROCHEM!

Cheers


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

thatll be a lovely cycle mate!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Ahh good man. Glad you got it finalized then. Im running that exact cycle now bud and its working wonders. 600mg of mast is a perfect dosage


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

Very decent course mate, my one comment/critique is that 12 weeks seems an awful long time to stick at doing the exact same thing, personally I'd throw in some var at week 8. Just IMO though


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Cheers shreds and thanks for all you help!

Never thought about adding anything else really var sounds a good idea too but I'll see how I do on the mast and test up untill week 8 probably just stay on mast e and test e throughout to keep it simples!

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

X2 on stephens bud, if you have the cash, var would be a great hardening addition to your final gains providing your diet is in check.

You look reasonably lean, would use mast unless your under 12-14% bf bud or it wont make much difference. Lower bf the better with mast.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Buying some BF calipers now cause im not sure on my BF atm! Very very bloated all the time from big dieting!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

if i was going to add anything it would be tren e:whistling:


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

600mg test e

600mg mast e

300mg tren e

Mmm nice wee cycle.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

herc said:


> 600mg test e
> 
> 600mg mast e
> 
> ...


Chuck a oral in there like tbol or var or something at 100mg ED then you will be giggling


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Chuck a oral in there like tbol or var or something at 100mg ED then you will be giggling


Hmm anavar at 100mg daily would just make the icing on the cake.. 

600mg test e

600mg mast e

300mg tren e

100mg var

Hmm could just be my next cycle


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

herc said:


> Hmm anavar at 100mg daily would just make the icing on the cake..
> 
> 600mg test e
> 
> ...


Its exactly mine ish,

1200mg tri test 400,

600mg mast e

300mg tri tren

100mg tbol ED

clen 40-80mcg/day

GHRP + CJC 1295 100mcg both x 3/day

 thats all....


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

So would be a good idea to put var in at week 8 say for 100mg? Untill week 12 then finish and after 3 weeks start pct as normal!?

Not a tren fan though. Its very good but for me very toxic!

Cheers


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Beasted said:


> So would be a good idea to put var in at week 8 say for 100mg? Untill week 12 then finish and after 3 weeks start pct as normal!?
> 
> Not a tren fan though. Its very good but for me very toxic!
> 
> Cheers


Yeah i would say thats a good idea bud. Personally if you have the cash, i would run the var for longer. Week 6. 4 weeks isnt really enough to run var IMO.

Best benefit (for me anyway) comes in the last 3 weeks of my orals when they get rolling big time.

Thats me though, but i think a few others would agree 4 weeks a bit too short.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Well just been to posty and recieved the stuff. Here are some pictures to see if what i have are real or fake.

Tried pinching the tabs and they are solid seem like nice sharp edges too with a logo on the back and line through the front.

Prochem stuff has genuine hologram on.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

All looks g2g mate, same as the gear i have here. Tabs look fine.

Although they do come packed in the white plastic tub wrapped, but you ordered less than 1000 i take it which is the pack size.

All looks fine matey.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Yea only ordered 200 dbol he said that's why they are packed this way. Glad they are g2g


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

So I'm now thinking of doing 4wk kick start dbol with this!

Not anavar or tren included!

So now stands at

12 weeks test e & mast e

Obviously thinking dbol kick start too!?

1000ius hcg per week 1-12

Adex 0.5 per 3days

Clomid & nolva pct

What you think!?


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Beasted said:


> So I'm now thinking of doing 4wk kick start dbol with this!
> 
> Not anavar or tren included!
> 
> ...


Looks more or less perfect to me, thing is if you want to run dbol, you might obviously hold water with it (dependant on person to person). The mast will keep you drier for sure, but make sure your diet is in check and your bf % is low enough to warrent running mast, because its pretty pointless if your holding water and a bit of fat.

I ran this exact cycle, gained 5kg in 6 weeks on dbol, lost none of it, and gained 2.5 more by the end of week 12 but im lean naturally so the mast worked well for me.

Gonna run test tren mast next cycle with tbol.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Well I'm currently 11% body fat now with calipers.

Obviously I'll gain water retention with dbol.

But if it's g2g with dbol I'll put it in the cycle too!!


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Beasted said:


> Well I'm currently 11% body fat now with calipers.
> 
> Obviously I'll gain water retention with dbol.
> 
> But if it's g2g with dbol I'll put it in the cycle too!!


I was really happy with that cycle because i gained well from the dbol, and i think you have BD dbol too right? There very strong and i gained very well from them.

Gave me a good size by the 6th week, plenty of mass gained, then the mast n test kicked in, gained dry leaner gains and finished up now looking pretty good actually so im happy.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok awesome!

Yea it's BD dbol buddy!

Sounds like a good idea to put it in then!

Cheers


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Quick update on this course i started last monday so that means i am now a total of only 8 days into it.

Ive already gained 1.7kg and strength has gone up a little too,Pumps are amazing! So was definatley GTG

Measuring every body part and weighing on an empty stomach every sunday and taking blood pressure. Happy so far.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Another update on this cycle now just finishing the 3rd week of my cycle now. And ive gone from 13st flat to now weighing this morning on empty a good 13.86st.

so thats a lovely 8.6lbs in 3 weeks. not bad as got 1 more week on the dbol and then 8weeks test and mast to go.

Strength gain has been huge,also feel really good.

although getting food down can sometimes be really hard making wanna throw it up was friday finishing my turkey meal and on the last mouthfull i had to spit it out as my stomach wanted to eject the lot. I put this down to a dbol side maybe?

Anyway alls well so far. Feel like a tank and a raging sex maniac!


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice one mate I'm thinking of this for my next cycle too but with it being after summer when I plan to start do you think I should swap out the mast for some thing else for more bulk or stick to the lean bulk the cycle gives???? Decisions

I sit at 12s10 and am 12% bf 5foot 10 height ,

Should I aim for more muscle mass or just keep smaller lean gains ??

I prefer to be cutoff of the year that's my mental issue lol


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

i was 11% body fat before i started and im now 12% so if you ask me the fat gains so far are at a minimum waist has gone from 32.5" to 34" now though must be water gaining too!

Im also 5'11" so are stats are pretty much similar!

If you want a all out bulk go for dbol 4 week kicker and 12 weeks test enanthate 600mg and 10 weeks deca 300-400mg.

Or if lean bulk do miy cycle just make sure you get good gear i guess!


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

Beasted said:


> i was 11% body fat before i started and im now 12% so if you ask me the fat gains so far are at a minimum waist has gone from 32.5" to 34" now though must be water gaining too!
> 
> Im also 5'11" so are stats are pretty much similar!
> 
> ...


Think I'll do the lean bulk cycle just need to get all my pct meds at hand before I'm ready I'll be happy with a couple kgs extra and low bf ..

Will follow thread to see end results


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i would through in 100mg var from week 8 right up to a day before PCT .. you will love the effect but thats just me.


----------

